
A web-based artwork a day - fabmous
http://otherti.me
======
Freeboots
Fun! I enjoyed many of them, especially
[https://through.otherti.me/s/](https://through.otherti.me/s/),

------
WilliamEdward
Nice stuff, CSS art and design is keeping my artistic side alive while i learn
programming

~~~
rchaud
Take a look at P5js if you can. It's a JS framework designed for digital,
programmatic art:

[https://p5js.org/examples/](https://p5js.org/examples/)

~~~
WilliamEdward
wow this is good stuff, thanks

------
geoffchan23
These are awesome and inspiring! I wish someone had told me earlier in my
career that expressing your artistic self with CSS was still legitimate art.

------
johnmarinelli
Very cool. I lurked your site and also found the "Instant Gratifications"
project and loved it.

------
atum47
some of these can really use a load screen. I know they suck, but it
guarantees the content will be displayed properly, after all the assets are
loaded.

Nice work, I'm still looking at them.

------
adelrosarioh
just wow!

